# ESQUIMALT VS HALIFAX??



## matthew_bourque (31 Jan 2008)

So just some thought here, I've heard good and bad stories about both places, but let's get some info from some people who actually are posted at these bases, and tell me what you like and don't like etc, so I can make a choice as to where i'd prefer to be.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jan 2008)

It might help if you identify the factors that will affect your decision.  A lengthy discussion on the values of schools and youth programs won't be very helpful if you don't have kids.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2008)

What do you like to do? Do you have family nearby or do you want to avoid family?

Victoria has awesome weather but housing is nuts, Halifax is more afforable to buy a house but face it the weather sux. All and all its up to you though if a posting is a good one or not.


----------



## matthew_bourque (1 Feb 2008)

No kids im young and single.....I want the warm weather lol but i'm not sure about housing and all that.


----------



## matthew_bourque (1 Feb 2008)

i guess it's a tough decision, I heard things like parking is better, e=weather is better, and where you go to train and dock is better (Hawaii etc) but i guess I have to think about it for the long term also as far as houses go and such.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2008)

Halifax sailors get some pretty nice ports as well. While I have never been to South America or Oceania, I have been to a few ports in Africa, several in the Middle East and most of the major and not so major ones in Europe.


----------



## FSTO (2 Feb 2008)

Have lived in both places:

Halifax advantage:

Housing is somewhat more affordable;
The Navy is bigger (= more people to do the jobs required);
You are not on an island;
Lots of outdoor things to do;
People are very friendly; and
Great Ports (NY, Boston, Carib, Europe).

Halifax disadvantage:

Winter weather is crappy (snow and rain); and 
No Sunday shopping but you can get hammered and lose your shirt gambling.

Esquimalt advantage:
Winter weather is somewhat nice (you do get some snow, but the rain can make you go nuts);
Not too many insects (they grow in size and number the higher in elevation you go); and
Lots of outdoor things to do; and
Great ports (SF, SD, Seattle, Portland, South America, Mexico, NZ, Australia, Singapore, Pearl).

Esquimalt disadvantage:

Price of housing (PLD going up though);
Traffic is getting Vancouver like;
BC Ferries;
People are cold;
Tree huggers galore; and 
Did I mention that you live on an island?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Feb 2008)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Have lived in both places:
> 
> Halifax advantage:
> 
> ...



strike one disadantage for Halifax......they now have Sunday shopping.
I've been posted twice to Esquimalt and once to Halifax.

Halifax is easier to get to other areas of the world like the Eastern Seaboard of the US and the Caribbean (cheap flights out of the airport)
You can drive to Central Canada in 10-14 hrs.
Housing is affordable and abundant.
For me as a motorcycle enthusiast there are more places to ride.....Once you've gone to Sooke and up to Campbell river on the island you get pretty bored...even hitting the mainland there are only two or three ways to go.
your bucks will go further in Halifax and the people are awesome...especially if you're a single dude.


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 Feb 2008)

Like the others I have had the pleasure of being posted to both bases, other than the usual naval crap (rougher and tougher east coasters in that mighty north Atlantic, there are benefits to both places)

Victoria now has cheap air fares out of YYJ down south
Vancouver Island is an amazing place to live if you enjoy the outdoors (camping, hiking)
Motorcycle year round
No toll bridges


I don't see how there could be more places to ride in NS, there is still only one road in and out of that province, and you can't do it year round.   That's the first I heard of a motorcycle guy saying that the rides out east are more abundant than those on the west coast


The bottom line is the place is what you make of it, people are friendly out east, and west, there are girls out east and west.   I'm from Nova Scotia and getting me to move off the island is going to be like taking fried chicken from Oprah.


The winter rain can bother some people, but the fact is that Victoria's yearly precipitation is quite low and it is the 7th driest city in Canada, you can't shovel rain.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Feb 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Like the others I have had the pleasure of being posted to both bases, other than the usual naval crap (rougher and tougher east coasters in that mighty north Atlantic, there are benefits to both places)
> 
> Victoria now has cheap air fares out of YYJ down south
> Vancouver Island is an amazing place to live if you enjoy the outdoors (camping, hiking)
> ...



Well just shows that you don't ride a motorcycle. I put 12-13000K on my bike annually on the East Coast. In Esquimalt, like I said you can go out to Sooke...or up island and then you're done. The Maritime provinces have more places to go.....south shore,,,,annapolis valley, eastern shore, cabot trail,,,,,and on and on.....and I can get to the ROC and the US without getting on a ferry to do so...lack of tolls?? last time I was in Esquimalt it cost one gigantic toll to get off the island!!


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Feb 2008)

True that I do not ride, but I have more friends who ride than those who don't.   They love the fact that they can ride year round, I have yet to hear any of them complain about the lack of places to go, you are right there are only a few directions to go.   As for major roads you can only really go north or west to Tofino, there is no shortage of amazing scenery on the island, there are plenty of other minor routes people ride on. Considering Vancouver island is just over half the size of NS, it still has plenty to offer.  I think the main draw is that they can ride pretty much year round.

I have no problems with the ferry or living on the island, the island has everything I need and the only time I head to the mainland is to catch major sporting events. (it is expensive though)


The bottom line is that if anyone can't handle the fact that they are living on an island then they should choose to live in Halifax (when comparing the two).


----------



## tree hugger (3 Feb 2008)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Tree huggers galore;



Disadvantage?  Ouch!

-TH


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Feb 2008)

Parking isn't a problem in Esquimalt, and they have just opened up parking spots in Dockyard to first come first serve!


Parking in Halifax requires 13 years (last I heard) a retina scan and a DNA sample.


----------



## TN2IC (3 Feb 2008)

FSTO said:
			
		

> No Sunday shopping but you can get hammered and lose your shirt gambling.



Ah we got Sunday shopping now. Well most major stores...

WAL-MART and Sobeys is all you need..  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (3 Feb 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Parking in Halifax requires 13 years (last I heard) a retina scan and a DNA sample.



Sad but true....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Feb 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Parking isn't a problem in Esquimalt, and they have just opened up parking spots in Dockyard to first come first serve!
> 
> 
> Parking in Halifax requires 13 years (last I heard) a retina scan and a DNA sample.



Plus the sacrifice of your first born.


----------



## navymich (3 Feb 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Parking isn't a problem in Esquimalt, and they have just opened up parking spots in Dockyard to first come first serve!



What??  Really??  Inside the gate?


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Feb 2008)

Here is the news article, first come first serve seems to apply to senior fellas (with rank).   

http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20080128/2.shtml

Looks like they are going to improve the parking situation in Esquimalt (not that there was a situation).


----------



## Rhibwolf (20 Feb 2008)

Allthough not mentioned, I consider the people to be a major difference between East and West.  Ive spent time on both coasts, and there is a considerable difference between the way the two coasts think and act.  This includes organizational and personal attributes, and even extends to your civilian neighbours.  Is it attitudinal? I don't know, but many others have certainly noticed a marked difference.  At the risk of offending one coast or the other, I will leave it to the reader to draw their own conclusions.

Not to sure about how NS will compare, but hiking and backpacking in BC absolutely rocked - WCT is a heck of a challenge. Looking fwd to hitting east coast trails when we get our week of summer....


----------



## Samsfire (21 Mar 2008)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Allthough not mentioned, I consider the people to be a major difference between East and West.  Ive spent time on both coasts, and there is a considerable difference between the way the two coasts think and act.  This includes organizational and personal attributes, and even extends to your civilian neighbours.  Is it attitudinal? I don't know, but many others have certainly noticed a marked difference.



So true! Its almost as if there is 2 Navy's some days.  I have been on both coasts, and from my personal experience I prefer the east coast....getting posted back there is the problem.  Seems to be more of a challenge than what was explained to me when I volunteered to come out here to the west coast after my 3's.  The whole "Request to come back East on your 5's as you don't have a HPD (home port division) assignment until then" is a complete crock of S*%& !!!   

Some of the ports here on the west coast are pretty nice, Hawaii at least once a year, and San Fran & San Diego at least once a year too.  Some years even get through most of Asia too, which was a blast.  But my buddies back east say Europe kicks ass, fleet week in is a blast and have been down to Africa also. So it comes down to what areas you want to travel to.


----------



## Springroll (27 Mar 2008)

The people between the coasts are a huge difference...that's for sure.
I wouldn;t go so far as to say that the people on one coast are nicer then the other...it all depends on the people you meet. 
Met some awesome east coasters, but also met alot that felt they were more deserving of things. 
Same can be said for the west coasters, too.

Having lived on both coasts, I do prefer West over East.  
Milk is nearly $7/gal in Hfx, where as it is under $4 out west. Thats a big deal when you have 3 young ones at home. 
Cost of heating out east was on average $350/mth for electric, I currently pay up to $150 every 2 mths for hydro out west....and do not go through even close to a full tank of oil every year.

My kids and I are outdoorsy, so out west works for us perfectly. 
The money saved between the coasts goes into the camping and road trip fund!


----------



## guns_and_roses (27 Mar 2008)

Do ships from both ports get deployed to the Gulf?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Mar 2008)

civvy said:
			
		

> Do ships from both ports get deployed to the Gulf?



Yes


----------

